# chevy cruz diesel 2014



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup, Back at the dealer two weeks later same oxygen sensor failure again. That's 3X now. @24,000 miles. Time to look for a Lemon Attorney.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dieselbrnr said:


> Yup, Back at the dealer two weeks later same oxygen sensor failure again. That's 3X now. @24,000 miles. Time to look for a Lemon Attorney.


I've had a lemon in the past. It's not a fun process to go through. Sounds like your dealer is not correctly fixing the problem. Best of luck to you.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I am on number 1. These oxygen sensors should be being replaced. Somehow mine was pretty much fried and I have no idea what would have caused that.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't figure out the inconsistencies in reliability of diesel owners. Some have no trouble at all and others keeping being unlucky. It's sad because I always speak highly about the cruze, the ride is great, love the power and economy but have to admit that I already spent to much time at the dealer for numerous problems. My wife will buy a new car soon and we were seriously considering another ctd but I think I'll wait or buy something else. She told me that she don't want to deal with the problems I have with mine. Anyway I hope they'll fix yours and all those sensors will keep up after the warranty. ..good luck


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I just made an appointment at my dealer for the oxygen sensor. I've reset it twice and within 1 day the check engine light came back on with the same code for the oxygen sensor.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

It would be interesting to see who and where the source of the sensor is.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

diesel said:


> I've had a lemon in the past. It's not a fun process to go through. Sounds like your dealer is not correctly fixing the problem. Best of luck to you.


Maybe try a different dealer. My hvac blower is finally getting replaced this Monday because there is a clicking noise coming from it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Knock on wood my ctd has been flawless. Only thing it's gotten so far is 3 psi in one tire that was low when I bought the car and hasn't gone down since and an oil change. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

money_man said:


> Knock on wood my ctd has been flawless. Only thing it's gotten so far is 3 psi in one tire that was low when I bought the car and hasn't gone down since and an oil change.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Nice hahaha your are lucky. ...here's my list
1-wind noise...4 visits at the dealer to get it fixed at 90%
2-trunk release button. ..2 visits at the dealer 
3-mylink issues/ audio unit replacement. ..2 visits at the dealer
4-nox sensor/def issues...1 visit to reset errors and thinking more troubles are to come with the emissions system. 
5-ghost check engine/ def low lit warning. ..1 visit to the dealer 

So in one year 10 visits at the dealer to fix things. ..hhhhmmmm....seems a lot for me.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow. That's ridiculous


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## dieselbrnr (Sep 17, 2013)

Luke, I feel your pain!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Well you know, nobody's dead and didn't cost me anything, just fuel to get to the the dealer but could by nnicer.


----------



## Jdugie123 (Jul 29, 2014)

That sucks I'm at 6555 miles and so far just a mylink issue that will hopefully be fixed next week.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I should stop reading these forums and just drive my car lol. These things keep making me paranoid lol.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I should stop reading these forums and just drive my car lol. These things keep making me paranoid lol.


I join these forums to learn the basics about the diesel cruze and mods that can be done to the cruze. As far as anything else, I don't even really pay attention until I actually have a problem. 

My 2009 escape is supposed to have an absolutely junk transmission (6F35). It's a major topic on the escape forums. Well i have 82k miles on mine and have yet to have a single problem. 

Forums are just notorious for making people lose sleep at night



Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jdugie123 said:


> That sucks I'm at 6555 miles and so far just a mylink issue that will hopefully be fixed next week.


Please let us know how your dealer visit goes, Jdugie123. We're here to help if you need any additional assistance working with the dealer. We're available via private message if interested.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

money_man said:


> I join these forums to learn the basics about the diesel cruze and mods that can be done to the cruze. As far as anything else, I don't even really pay attention until I actually have a problem.
> 
> My 2009 escape is supposed to have an absolutely junk transmission (6F35). It's a major topic on the escape forums. Well i have 82k miles on mine and have yet to have a single problem.
> 
> ...



That's very true except that there were probably several thousands of Ford Escapes made in 2009. GM hasn't sold that many Diesel Cruze's so if your reading about a problem I think its safe to say a higher percentage of people are effected.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

True. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Scott M. said:


> That's very true except that there were probably several thousands of Ford Escapes made in 2009. GM hasn't sold that many Diesel Cruze's so if your reading about a problem I think its safe to say a higher percentage of people are effected.





money_man said:


> True.


Sorry guys - but I'm going to have to disagree with you on that conclusion. 

By your own admission the sample size is small. Furthermore, the limited knowledge base on this vehicle would draw owners to CruzeTalk which is arguably the nexus of Cruze diesel information for the North american market. 

Therefore we should see a large volume of complaints relative to owner members. But we are not. 

I know it's not fun to have a car held up at the dealership - but that doesn't mean there's a widespread problem.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

No one will be happier than me if I get my car back and it remains problem free. My crankiness with this problem may be influencing my posts of late. I do hope its not a widespread problem. I don't wish this aggravation on anybody.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Were at 40K on ours. We have an ongoing mylink issue, That may or may not get fixed. Had the poor def light come on 2x, and had the steering gear replaced at 25k miles when the car started getting the Notchy steering feeling that many complain about. Had the blower motor replaced at time of pickup, for a god awe full wine when the car was new. So far nothing other than that.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am having a mylink issue where the stereo shuts off when the car is shut off. I don't even have to open a door...


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I am having a mylink issue where the stereo shuts off when the car is shut off. I don't even have to open a door...



Im going to assume its not after x amount of time. Cause It does shut off after so many minutes of inactivity.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> I am having a mylink issue where the stereo shuts off when the car is shut off. I don't even have to open a door...


Hey Danny,

Have you considered giving our Infotainment Team a call for further assistance? Their number is 855-478-7767. Let us know if they were able to help you with this. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

